# Pensacola bay reefs



## mkpitts6

Saturday morning, on the "Florida Sportsman" radio show(WEBY 1330 am), Robert Turpin announced that the Pensacola Bay reefs would be "in the water by Christmas!". Anyone know any other details? Are these concrete pyramids? Behind Portifino or Pickens Parking lot?
Mike


----------



## wetley49

May be the rubble from the old bridge


----------



## Brad King

Thats awesome!!! Can't wait to hear more


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

i would be very curious to find coordinates when the drop the reefs so i have them to use in a few years


----------



## sealark

I was on my way offshore last week and heard the reefmaker on the VHF saying he was heading out. I don't have any idea where or what he was doing or going.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## capt mike

*reefs by the shore.*

The reef maker was deploying reefs for private individuals evidently as they do that also.
The reefs that you all are talking about had to be made first which takes some time and then in the winter the only way to deploy what needs to be deployed is to have a north wind for 3-6 days so as to be able to position those reefs exactly as the contract specifies. 
All that post and use this forum as a source of knowledge to fish in their chosen region need to realize that from the time you hear of reefs being considered to the actual deployment can be a lengthly process. The actual "publishing" of the coordinates can be even longer due to the actual way the contract was written and progressed. Mother Nature is ALWAYS one of the biggest factors in this. I can assure you that "The Reef Maker" out of Orange Beach will always "proceed with due diligence" in deploying whether it be for an individual or a State or Federal agency.
I live in Alabama and am at this point "jealous" of all the opportunities that will be afforded to Florida inshore and offshore fishermen and women in the future. I have watched for many years as we in Alabama became the "most successful" Artificial Reef Program in the United States and believe me I keep up with both states as I deploy "MANY" reefs every year! My suggestion is to be patient and those of you in Northwest Florida call Robert Turpin and express your gratitude!
Capt. Mike Lilly


----------



## capt mike

*Maybe I goofed?*

When I answered that reply I was referring to a specific contract- What you guys in Northwest Florida don't realize is that their is more than one contract up for -bids-pricing-deployment-etc! Their is bids and deployments on the table for reefs inside P'Cola Bay and outside it also.
Now lets talk about Escambia Marine Services- they evidently should be in your itinerary as they ALSO haul reefs offshore and they are based in Pensacola! They provided BP with a source to "haul" what all of you don't want to even talk about and that is Oil Recovery. I have heard all the people on this website gripe about "who got what and who was where and when" folks thats over and I myself as a Reef Maker am glad that we emerged with the two reef makers-deployers we had before BP uprooted our lives!
I guess what I am trying to say is- GOOD THINGS ARE ON THE HORIZON FOR US!!!!! Realize it and be upbeat about it! I don't care if you fish off Gulf Shores Pier (there are reefs placed by the state right off the pier for you to experience a greater number of species" and in many other areas the plans are being made to "restore" our fisheries to what we all call "The good ole days". Be patient be KNOWLEDGEBLE!
Capt. Mike Lilly:thumbup:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

i had no clue that you had to position a reef directly to the specs that the state calls for.... i thought you would just get permission from the state and drop them bad boys ... why does it have to be positioned a certain way ?


----------



## ryanbr

Offshore placement is not as important as those placed in the close quarters of the bay; with shipping lanes, national seashore, military interests. This is, in my opinion, something that has to go right for future opportunities. The reefs off the Gulf State pier are the cylindrical "stack" reefs placed by the reefmaker. Is that correct? Are those accessible to dive/snorkeling? Doing something of that nature off P'cola Beach pier has been mentioned for years, but always meets resistance. Portofino reefs aside, it would be a great attraction for diving with the facilities at the pier area making it easy for locals and visitors alike, as our area is in desperate need for that kind of resource.


----------



## wetley49

Do people fish these reefs from the pier? If so, would you really want to risk getting a hook in your booty?


----------



## capt mike

*Placement*

Yes the reefs at times must be placed on exact coordinates depending on the wording in the contract!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

hmm thanks for the insight on that capt.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

I was talking to him last week, he said they had dumped 500 tons a few days before 5 miles south of the pass.


----------



## Wild Girl

Do you know if the coordinates are public and if so, where can they be found for future reference?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

he told me this reef will keep people from havind to go out 20 miles. IM sure it will be public


----------



## Reel Sick

*Video of the Bay Reef*

Here is the video of the bay reef.
http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_13405.shtml


----------



## USMCPayne

553ft huh? thats gonna be quite a cast! haha


----------



## swhiting

USMCPayne said:


> 553ft huh? thats gonna be quite a cast! haha


Don't get the pier guys started.....

(I'm sure most of them would have to reel in a few hundred feet just to get it back to that distance....)


----------

